# aluminum cookware and health



## janet748 (May 2, 2015)

I have inherited a set of Magnalite GHC USA.

These are aluminum cast iron cookware.

What level, if any, of aluminum is transferred to food from this aluminium cookware?

I realize many people don't believe in the effect of aluminium on the body - but there is scientific evidence that aluminium does have negative effects on the human body, not the least is the contribution to Alzheimer's disease.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## jennifer w (Aug 30, 2012)

I think the more acidic the food, the more aluminum is transferred. but I don't know if there are sufficient studies done to prove the claim that it's bad for your health. Unfortunately, everything about our current lifestyle today is not healthy - aluminum pans, pollution, cell phones...the list is endless.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

To the best of my knowledge, there are no conclusive studies linking Alzheimers to aluminum.

But I hate aluminum in the kitchen and won't, refuse to use it for cookware (this does not include baking trays) for the followi ng reasons:

1it oxidizes, so it will leave your hands, your counters, your shelves, and your clothing black when it touches them.

2 it reacts to many acidic ingredieng

3 stamped, or non-cast aluminum warps like crazy

4 if handles are riveted on, the rivets will fail and leak 

I just hate it, but inspite off all of these faults it is still very popular in many ommercial kitchensl


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The evidence is not from quality sources. To the best of qualified science, aluminum is currently regarded as safe. Use the pans if you like how they cook. You're welcome to your own opinion of course. 

I only use non-stick coated aluminum. Cheapest way to get decent non-stick. Beyond that, I prefer the cooking behavior of clad stainless steel to that of aluminum, even though the stainless cladding is over layer(s) of aluminum.


----------



## sergg (May 15, 2015)

Aluminium is safe, as far as I know...


----------



## harrisonh (Jan 20, 2013)

sorry for the late post. I know it's probably already dead, but the info is important and hasn't been mentioned yet.

Magnalite are HARD ANNODIZED ALUMINUM.
They are ALMOST CHEMICALLY INERT at the temps and concentrations at normal household and even restaurant cooking. It's even safe at temps that a Chinese wok would recieve on a professional wok stand.
It's completely safe, almost as safe to use as stainless steel. Annodized aluminum is considered safe to use even with acetic acid solutions of 20%, four times the strength of household vinegar

We don't know all the facts on aluminum yet, but modern research has pretty much discredited the early research from 40 years ago that linked it. Even the Alzheimers Associations website dismisses it. And that was bare aluminum, not anodized aluminum which is far safer. 

Again, sorry for the late post, but the info was different than and was missing in the rest of the thread


----------

